# Just what we needed! PICS ADDED



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

ANOTHER BUCK :hammer: 

We are picking him up this weekend
Dragonfly G. Orpheus DOB 6/12/2005 Dilute Buckskin

sire: MCH Twin Creeks BW Giacomo Puccini *S 'E' 90.4
SS: MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch +*S E SD: MCH-CH Twin Creeks WB Madam Butterfly 2*D 'VG'

dam: ARMCH Dragonfly Calliope *D 'E' 90.0
DS: Stonewall's Apocalypse Now +*S DD:Fairlea Louise 


Just how could you we say no?! :leap: 

Will get some pictures when we get him home!

IM HOPING to do some linebreeding with our other bucks kids (coming next spring)
Dragonfly L Sir Galahad

sire: Dragonfly TA Lancelot du Lac 
SS: Stonewall's Turner Ashby E SD: ARMCH Flat Rocks Here for the Party *D 'E' 91.1

dam: Twin Creeks BW Pacifica 4*D 'E' 91.2 AR 
ds:MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch ++*S 'E' dd:MCH-GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D (1*M) 'E'


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

ooooo. excitement!! i wouldn't be able to say no either


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

You can never have too many bucks....................looks like some nice bloodlines. I have 3 bucks......2 worthless wethers..........1 worthless old doe..........and 8 does.......go figure. 
Sue


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

Well this makes 8 for us *sigh*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

you can always ship a boy over to me.. i wouldn't mind


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

LOL SDK, I thought you were selling your goats because you needed money?

He sounds like he'll do great Proctor :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

im selling goats cause i have too many, but after this next fall i need to sell my older buck and get a new one


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

Ohhhh - I am a "buck" type of girl also!! I love my stinky, nasty boys!

Do you have him home and pics yet?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

Congrats on the new buck, he sounds very nice, and love that bloodline he carries. :thumbup:

Oh don't even get me started on the buck addiction... I have it bad as I am a big time buck collector. I have to do everything in my power to control the urge to bring in new boys. It gets to the point I can't even figure out a way to use them all, and that's terrible to house a buck and not be able to use him. :roll: 
Hi my name is Tina and I am a buck addict! :wave:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

Congrats! I'm a big Puccini fan - what a typy gorgeous sire he is. Tina and I are of like minds - we're hopeless buck collectors!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Just what we needed!*

Congrats!!  He does sound like a very nice buck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well he is coming home on Saturday afternoon but here are some pictures his owner sent me

Cant wait to see him clipped! :shades: 









Two of his kids
















She looks like shes standing on a rock, which is why she's so camped up I think...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute!!! Bet you can't wait to get him home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is really nice......and a great producer as well....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He is quite handsome and his kids look nice too!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my he is a handsome guy! Congrats on finding him to add to your herd. :thumbup: 
I can't help but be a bit jealous, it has been awhile since I have been able to go buck shopping. :greengrin: 
I had one all lined up, a stellar buck, and then found out he was going sterile... so that sale fell thru. I am getting that itch to start looking, but don't really need one at the moment, maybe in the Spring! :dance: 

Congrats again on your fine buck! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

... i want him!


----------

